# Wyeast Brettanomyces



## Mac (11/1/08)

Hello,

Does anyone know where this can be purchased in Australia - have had a look at a few of the major online retailers but can't seem to locate any.

Cheers

Mac


----------



## Stuster (11/1/08)

Grain and Grape (sponsor at top) or nnl should have it. If it's not on their sites, email them because they might have it or be able to get it in.


----------



## randyrob (11/1/08)

fill in your location mate to see if someone local can help, my LHBS in perth stocks them

if you are stuck u could always try the dregs from a couple of orval bottles? plenty of brett in there


----------



## bradmcm (11/1/08)

It's a very low selling strain but you will be able to special order it through your Wyeast stocking homebrew store.
The importer puts through an order to Wyeast at the start of the month and your homebrew store should have it in about 3 weeks later, as long as AQIS don't hold on to it for a few days like they have done recently.
If you fire off an email to Grumpy's, we can get it for you, if you like but it won't be in until the end of February.


----------

